# Horseradish.



## IKE (Dec 22, 2018)

Mama isn't a fan but Ive always liked a generous dab or two of horseradish on roast beef, pot roast and corned beef.....the Ingelhoffer brand is my favorite.

The regular has enough kick for me so I've yet to try the extra hot.....anybody else like horseradish ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2018)

LOL>...I hate that stuff!!!!  Hubs loves it..... :holymoly:


----------



## IKE (Dec 22, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> LOL>...I hate that stuff!!!!  Hubs loves it..... :holymoly:




So you don't like peanut butter *or* horseradish ??

I really hate to say this Holly but....


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2018)

IKE said:


> So you don't like peanut butter *or* horseradish ??
> 
> I really hate to say this Holly but....




Sorry.... but that's the way it is.... layful:


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 22, 2018)

Ike, I like horseradish, especially on a grilled brat.
btw I'm not a big fan of peanut butter. A little bit once in a while is ok.


----------



## gennie (Dec 22, 2018)

Roast Beef calls for horseradish.  Ingelhoffer my preferred brand too


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2018)

Yup!

I like it with my Christmas kielbasa.

I prefer it spicy and not super HOT.

http://horseradish.org/

*Peanut Butter del Fuego*

*Number of Servings: 1*

*Ingredients:*
2 slices whole wheat bread
Mayonnaise
Creamy horseradish
Peanut butter
*Instructions:*
Toast bread. Spread peanut butter on one slice of bread. Spread horseradish on the other slice of bread. Distribute mayonnaise evenly on top of horseradish. Make a sandwich and enjoy with a can of V-8.


----------



## IKE (Dec 22, 2018)

Applecruncher, I did some of my growing up in Wisconsin, where brats are really popular, and still like them a lot to this day.

Locally we can get the Johnsonville brand but the other popular brand, Hillshire Farms, have never been available here for some reason.....both taste equally as good as far as I'm concerned anyway.

Thanks for the tip.....I may give them a try next time with a dab of horseradish.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm with Aunt Bea, horseradish with kielbasa, my family's own homemade kielbasa. 

Also, with roast beef, sometimes in mashed potatoes.

Just horseradish, nothing creamy in it. Andrew's brand used to be made right here near me.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2018)

Aunt Bea, I like PB with mayo, but never thought of adding horseradish. I bet I'd like it. Especially with some bacon added.


----------



## twinkles (Dec 22, 2018)

i love horseradish with pork chops


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 22, 2018)

IKE said:


> Mama isn't a fan but Ive always liked a generous dab or two of horseradish on roast beef, pot roast and corned beef.....the Ingelhoffer brand is my favorite.
> 
> The regular has enough kick for me so I've yet to try the extra hot.....anybody else like horseradish ?



Yes I love it.  The hot stuff  comes through your nose.

My mother used to make it from wild horseradish roots.

Grated it.  Really hot.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 22, 2018)

I only like horseradish mixed with catsup as a dip for cold shrimp. I also have a recipe for pickled beets that calls for horseradish.


----------



## jujube (Dec 22, 2018)

Love my horseradish!   I put a half spoonful in my mashed potatoes (shhhh….don't tell the Spousal Equivalent....).  It really perks up the taste.

My grandmother would grind her own horseradish.  Powerful aroma.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2018)

jujube said:


> Love my horseradish!   I put a half spoonful in my mashed potatoes (shhhh….don't tell the Spousal Equivalent....).  It really perks up the taste.
> 
> My grandmother would grind her own horseradish.  Powerful aroma.



It does perk up potatoes!

One of my friends made grilled shrimp kebobs out on the deck. She served a dipping sauce for the shrimp that was so delicious; I kept asking her for information. She finally said "you're not going to believe this but......it's just some horseradish mixed with apricot preserves" !

I was amazed. I tried it at home and it really works.


----------



## jujube (Dec 22, 2018)

A great favorite of mine is Jezebel Sauce.   There are as many recipes for it as there are old Southern Ladies, but the main ingredients are horseradish, some kind of fruit preserves (I prefer pineapple AND apricot jellies) and other ingredients.  You pour it over a block of cream cheese, lay out some crackers and get your hands out of the way.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 22, 2018)

IKE said:


> with a dab of horseradish.










EFFING WOOF!


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 22, 2018)

I like horseradish, too.   On beef I like it mixed in with sour cream to make a sauce.   Yummy.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 23, 2018)

IKE said:


> Mama isn't a fan but Ive always liked a generous dab or two of horseradish on roast beef, pot roast and corned beef.....the Ingelhoffer brand is my favorite.
> 
> The regular has enough kick for me so I've yet to try the extra hot.....anybody else like horseradish ?


I buy the same brand of horseradish, but I haven't seen the hot kind. I'll have to look for it.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 11, 2019)

I like horseradish on roast beef and in shrimp sauce.  Not sure about the peanut mixture mentioned above, though . . . .  Maybe I'll try it.


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2019)

Love it.
I buy horseradish cheese too.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 14, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I only like horseradish mixed with catsup as a dip for cold shrimp. I also have a recipe for pickled beets that calls for horseradish.


Me too.  But not with my beloved peanut butter!


----------

